# Installing Citrix ICAclient 13.1 on gentoo amd-64 (64 bit)

## gnus

(This is my first post. Let me know if I have violated any rules, I will correct them)

Following are the steps I have executed to install to install Citrix ICA client 13.1 on my 64 bit Gentoo systems.

1. Install multilib packages  a) emul-linux-x86-xlibs b)emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

#emerge emul-linux-x86-xlibs

#emerge emul-linux-x86-gtklibs

2. Download Citrix ICAclient 13.1 from Citrix website.

 link : [url] http://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux.html [/url]

Path ->  For 64-bit Systems -> Receiver for Linux -> Download (tar.gz)

3. Open a terminal window and run following as a root

- Uncompress the .tar.gz file and extract the contents into an empty directory. For example, for Linux platforms, type: tar xvfz packagename.tar.gz.

- Type ./setupwfc and press Enter to run the setup program.

- Accept the default of 1 (to install the Receiver) and press Enter.

- When prompted to proceed, type y and press Enter.

- You can choose whether to integrate Receiver into your desktop environment. The installation creates a menu option from which users can start Receiver. Type y at the prompt to enable the integration.

- Type y at the prompt to install USB support. (if you want).

- When the installation is complete, the main installation menu appears again. To exit from the setup program, type 3 and press Enter.

(if it asks whether to create new directory at /opt/Citrix/, say Y)

These steps are mentioned on citrix website in detail. Link [url] http://support.citrix.com/proddocs/topic/receiver-linux-13-0/linux-install.html [/url].

4. Goto /opt/Citrix/ICAClient directory. and run ./wfica.sh. It should throw following error.

ICAClient # ./wfica.sh

Error: 4 (E_MISSING_ARG)

Please refer to the documentation.

Exiting.

This means everything is good, and error is due to missing argument.

Congrats, ICAClient is installed. When firefox ask how to handle the .ica files, please give the path /opt/Citrix/ICAClient. and it should work, It worked for me. I have installed gentoo a day back.

5. In case when you run step 4, and you get error like 

ICAClient # /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/wfica: error while loading shared libraries: lib<some_library_name>.so.: cannot open shared object: No such file or directory

Copy that <some_library_name>, and check in Gentoo multilib library status Link: [url] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multilib_porting_status /[url], if that library is present there, get the name of corresponding emul package from the NOTES section on the same row and emerge it.

Please let me know if it worked/not worked for you.Last edited by gnus on Tue Nov 11, 2014 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveL

Your url is broken (404); this works, and this one for the site. Not sure if that's 64-bit or not.

----------

## gnus

Thanks. Corrected it.

----------

## llogg

Got the client installed, but nothing happens when trying to launch downloaded .ica files.  When I run /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/selfservice I get an error 

```
libwebkit-1.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Checking the multilib porting status link, the only webkit entry is for qtwebkit and has not been ported.

When I try to open the file from within chromium it opens in a text editor.  The arch wiki suggested this might be due to lack of xprop, but I emerged this and no change.

If I open from a terminal command it tries to launch be says I have not accepted the security certificate.    I have emerged ca-certificates, but I guess they are installed to a location that wfica does not expect.  Anyway to make a symlink or copy them to the proper location?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Hypnos

I updated the ebuild for 13.1:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=539934

----------

## wasteland.rfc822

Hrm, got the client installed, works like a charm.. Thanks for the ebuild!

But client drives are not mapped. Any ideas?

----------

## F_

Confirming that this worked for me.

Instructions on how to use:

```

$ ./opt/Citrix/ICAClient/wfica XXX.ica

```

Where XXX.ica is the .ica file you download from your company's website (assuming they let you login remotely with Citrix).

No Citrix configuration was necessary. Worked immediately after emerging.

----------

